

Resume: 30 seconds to impress - Jaminh
http://www.randsinrepose.com/archives/2007/02/25/a_glimpse_and_a_hook.html

======
wallflower
As someone who has been at the same software company for 8+ years, reading
articles about how you need to have a professional presence / a dossier on the
web (blog, LinkedIn) frankly freaks me out. I went to a presentation by a
recruiter (for graphic design) who echoed the fact that if you don't have a
viable LinkedIn presence - you're not really a candidate. Blogging about
personal & software development and learning Wordpress are high on my choose-
to-do short list for 2008.

